

Best recommended books for entrepreneurship/interesting life things? - nahal

I'm looking for a new book to read during the last leg of my day before I sleep. I want to read something qualitative that I can apply in every day life. Similar to 4 hour work week perhaps?
======
nayefc
Best book for entrepreneurship: none. You don't learn "entrepreneurship". You
experience it.

If you're already kicking the ball (instead of reading books on how to kick a
ball), read about anything but "entrepreneurship" :)

I recently unsubscribed from most big tech blogs because all they write about
is "X ways to become a better entrepreneur" and all that nonsense.

------
mindcrime
Heh... I'm not sure this qualifies as something for "every day life", but
since I seem to wind up recommending this book in every other thread on books,
what the heck:

 _The Four Steps To The Epiphany_ by @sgblank

------
6thSigma
Perhaps not exactly what you're looking for, but one of the best "life" books
I've read is The Wealthy Barber. It covers a lot of personal finance advice in
an interesting way.

------
AbhishekBiswal
* Unleashing The IdeaVirus By Seth Godin

* The Art of Start By Guy Kawasaki

